# anyone with e46 M3 lowered w/20's



## topspeedjason (Apr 7, 2005)

i am wanting to put a set of 20's on this e46 M3 and i also want to lower it. is there anyone here that has done this. i know 19's can be done easily but not sure of 20's. will i have to use coil overs or can i use some H&R springs. let me hear some imput. hopefully from owners that have this done to there own car. and if you know anyone that has done it i guess will work too. pics would be nice too.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Don't.

There is very little that is more lame than dubs on a performance oriented car. I just hope you're not one of those losers who likes chrome and/or spinners.


----------



## topspeedjason (Apr 7, 2005)

nope this is not for me it is for a friend. which the wheel of choice will be the iforged wheels. i absolutly hate any type of rim that comes close to a "dub" or spinner. i am a race spirited person that only likes going fast.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Go to e46fanatics...

More rice then an Uncle Ben's factory. You'll find many pics of M3s rolling on 20s with 'dish.'

Not to totally bash, there is some useful info as well.


----------



## topspeedjason (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks man that was the kind of info i was looking for.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Best of luck to your :bling: friend!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> There is very little that is more lame than dubs on a performance oriented car.


Forgive my ignorance, but what are "dubs"?


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Moderato said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what are "dubs"?


Seriously?

DUB aftermarket wheel manufacturer
They might have been the first and/or the most popular wheel manufacturers to make the bling bling 20" wheel..in which, my guess how 20" wheels now have the nickname of "dubs"..

It's funny how there are some out there who are facinated by big shiny things...It can easily be compared to the intelligence of a fish chasing after a shiny lure...

To each their own :dunno:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

The irony is , people of th DUB seen, primarily Hip-Hopsters/R&B hearing impaired listners, take great performance autos and weight them down with heavy-a$$ wheels and think of them as a performance mod. Regardless that they lack any aesthetic appeal.

But, as said above, to each their own.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Speaking of which, does anybody know of a source for rear mud flaps for the E46 M3?

Specifically, I am thinking of either the ones with the chromy girl or perhaps some of those with Yosemite Sam on 'em. 

Pics?

TIA.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

LMC said:


> Speaking of which, does anybody know of a source for rear mud flaps for the E46 M3?
> 
> Specifically, I am thinking of either the ones with the chromy girl or perhaps some of those with Yosemite Sam on 'em.
> 
> ...


There's a Flying J truck stop on Route 5 on the way to Sacramento. Should be able to find what you're looking for there :thumbup:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> There's a Flying J truck stop on Route 5 on the way to Sacramento. Should be able to find what you're looking for there :thumbup:


Of course! (Slaps forehead.) Truck stop!

Problem is that M3 doesn't have a lot of ground clearance -- might have to install a lift kit so that all of Sam & pistols & words "Back Off" are visible.

I'll check the truck stop out!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Damn guys, whats up w/ the animosity?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Jever said:


> Damn guys, whats up w/ the animosity?


Good point, Jever.

If you were to line up every running motor vehicle in the world -- all bazillion of 'em -- and put them in your personal order of "best" to "worst" (No -- I won't define best and worst for you -- only for myself), the E46 M3s would all be hanging up in the top one percent or so in my ranking. Even those with options or mods I wouldn't personally like.

10+ years ago, when I got my first BMW, a guy who worked for me showed me a magazine with low-rider BMWs in it; hydraulic systems and whole nine yards. I was horrified, but the owners spent massive bucks and devoted enormous thought and energy into making those cars into their dream machines. Good for them! I've never seen a low-rider BMW and it's certainly not my cuppa tea, but diversity makes life interesting, doesn't it?

I consider myself chastised and pledge to be more tolerant.


----------

